# Dog not eating for days



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How old is Napolean?
Do you have access to a doctor that can do an ultrasound? Unfortunately, a lot of the cancers you really can't test for other than with an exploratory surgery. But if there's a metastasized cancer it might show up on an ultrasound rather than having to do a surgery.
Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

*withane*

yes, the ultrasound was done and xrays; three different times. As far as cancer, they performed a particular test and had it sent off. Are those not reliable?


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

How old is he????


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Napoleon(great name). It's the saddest feeling when you need a Dr. House for your beloved dog. I wonder if you live in a tick area or if your vet has tried doxycylcline? How about giardia? Does Napoleaon have a temperature and are his gums a nice pink color? Cancer is always such a suspect for our breed- it helps to clarify what you would do if Napoleon did turn out to have it before electing the surgery. Could he have pancreatitus? That is what it sounds the most like to me .However, it is highly unlikely 2 vets would miss something obvious like that. Do you have results for his CBC?

This Satin Ball recipe gets recommended quite a bit for keeping weight on and tempting sick dogs to eat
http://www.njboxers.com/satin-balls-recipe.htm


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

Napol is 3.5 years old. His gums look fine (pink). thank you all for responding, I feel so helpless.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

withane said:


> Napol is 3.5 years old. His gums look fine (pink). thank you all for responding, I feel so helpless.


Oh, Jeez. That is young. It's good to know those gums are pink. It seems somehow too coincidental that he would show cancer signs at the same exact time he was boarded. Do you think something happened there? I am anxious about my 18 month old golden, whose white and red blood cells are falling without a concrete reason( Erlichia from a tick?)and have a similar experience of 10 vets and no diagnosis. It is a terrifying feeling. Did the kennel where you boarded him report anything? Maybe Pepcid in the morning would help Napoleon eat?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry that your dog is feeling so bad. I dont have any advice but I want you to know Napoleon is in my prayers and I hope that you find out what is wrong with him soon so you can get him better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Napoleon*

Napoleon

Does Napoleon have the shot for Parvo. Has the vet looked at a Stool Sample.
I think they need to rule out Parvo and also I think it could be that something at kennel scared him, or they mistreated him and it's an emotional thing?

Can you elaborate on what you said that his coat looked rough and strange and that he can walk and play
but is not responsive?

I think another thing it could be is maybe he ate or swallowed something at the kennel and it is causing blockage or diarrhea and vomitting.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going through this with your pup. I wish I could help, but other than Satin Balls (dogs usually enjoy eating these) I can't suggest much that can help.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Parvo is a great idea to rule out. Here in the northeast, there's been an outbreak with some older dogs affected.


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

I will pray for your dog. It is very frustrating when you trust the life of your dog to a vet/kennel and something like this happens. The vet was recommended as the best in town and being a military family, we only take recommendations for most everything. I suppose if things don't change by Monday, I will call the doctor and schedule the procedure. I was really reluctant because it seemed like an odd thing for him to be perfect before being boarded and now this. I really don't like the idea of surgery unless there is a clear reason for it.


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

He has had all his shots and as a matter of fact; while he was boarded, they updated his bordatella. When we picked him up, he had just been groomed. Napoleon has a wonderful latte colored coat, it was at one time really shiny and soft. When we picked him up, I looked at him and asked my husband if something was wrong. I went to pet him and his coat felt wiry and looked dull. I asked if they groomed him and my husband said yes. Nap had a dull look. When he became non responsive, he would not come when called, not for food, walk, play or anything. The stool sample came up fine and the ultra sound and xrays ruled out blockage.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If there is a veterinary college anywhere even remotely near you, it would be a good idea to take him there. They would have the most current information and equipment available, and specialists on site to see him.

I'm so sorry you are going through this, it is so hard to watch them sick when you don't know how to help.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sometimes when dogs are boarded the stress of being boarded can cause an underlying illness to surface. Their immune system is depressed from stress, and something that was smoldering along suddenly blooms and appears.
I'm sure if it were a blockage it would have been picked up on the tests that you've done already.
As far as I know, there are no accurate tests for systemic (non tumored) hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma. I could be wrong about that, though. I know that University of Colorado has been working on a lymphoma test, I believe it's available but it's not a "simple blood test" (that's what they told me when I asked them about it).
How long has it been since he was boarded you picked him up from the kennel? You commented that several days went by and he was eating and drinking normally at that time. How long was he at the kennel?


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

He was boarded the weekend of Jan 9th (4 days), we picked him the following Monday. After, the changes in him were so small that 2 weeks went by and he stopped eating for about 3 days. While at the kennel, they gave him a berium and xrayed him to see if there was a blockage. The berium seemed to coat his stomach and he started eating for about 5 days, his appetite was great. The berium wore off and he stopped again. We went back to the vet, did more test and then got referred to the internal med doctors.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a thought, did they change his food? Maybe he was given something he is allergic to

Good luck and I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry you are having such a worrying time with Napoleon. Hope you find out what is going on with him really soon.Meanwhile is there something that you could entice him to eat , heat it a little to stimulate his sense of smell and hand feed him. Please keep us posted on his diagnosis and recovery. Have you a vitamin gel that you can also give him to stimulate his appetite?


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry that you have to go through this. We have all been there in one way or another. Our lab had the same symptoms that Napoleon had. She ended up having and ulcer. I guess her life is sooo stressful. Anyway, the vet said that all the acid in her stomach was making her very naseaus (how do you spell that!) and that was causing her to feel sick an not want to eat. So we gave her medicine 30 min before her meals to coat her stomach for 2 weeks along with metronidazole for the inflammation and pepcid. I can't remember what we gave her before the meals. I would crush it up and put it in a syringe with water and shoot it down her throat. She was fine after that. Maybe this could be something you could talk to your vet about. Hope it all works out!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would suggest a holistic vet, they may have some other ideas to help him. He might do well with a raw diet if he'll take that in, and there are some herbal supplements that could help with digestion as well - slippery elm comes to mind as it's soothing. If nothing else, try offering different foods, scrambled eggs, boiled chicken, different kibble.... maybe he's having issues with his current kibble, you never know. Canned food might do the trick, and sometimes once they get back into eating they pick up.

My old dog went on a food strike for a week when he was about 6, turns out he had thyroid issues. The vet had even sent in a request for it to be tested a second time because it came back as almost zero and the only signs were he had gained a few pounds. He picked at his food for a week then finally started to eat and was fine again.

Hope he's ok,

Lana


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

withane said:


> .... Napoleon has a wonderful latte colored coat, it was at one time really shiny and soft. When we picked him up, I looked at him and asked my husband if something was wrong. I went to pet him and his coat felt wiry and looked dull. I asked if they groomed him and my husband said yes. Nap had a dull look....


I would want to know what they used to bathe him.... He may have absorbed something through the skin. His coat should not have had such a drastic change in 4 days. Did someone make a mistake? Flea or tick treatment? Didn't rinse him well? I would be checking into the grooming since his coat was his first symptom. Give/get him a bath with a nontoxic, mild shampoo and rinse, rinse, rinse..... I'm sure it's very frustrating. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Sorry you are having such a worrying time with Napoleon. Hope you find out what is going on with him really soon.Meanwhile is there something that you could entice him to eat , heat it a little to stimulate his sense of smell and hand feed him. Please keep us posted on his diagnosis and recovery. Have you a vitamin gel that you can also give him to stimulate his appetite?


I saw Victoria Stilwell (It's me or the Dog show) warm up canned food in a skillet. The dog on the show could NOT resist that meal!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Now I'm real confused? The kennel did a barium test on him? And xrays? Or rather, had it done during the 4 days he was there? Why in the world would they do that? It's real normal for dogs not to eat for a couple of days while they're being boarded, happens all the time. Did they see other symptoms in him? He's been home since Jan. 9th, and hasn't eaten for 6 weeks now?
I'm sorry, I'm not understanding this at all??



withane said:


> He was boarded the weekend of Jan 9th (4 days), we picked him the following Monday. After, the changes in him were so small that 2 weeks went by and he stopped eating for about 3 days. While at the kennel, they gave him a berium and xrayed him to see if there was a blockage. The berium seemed to coat his stomach and he started eating for about 5 days, his appetite was great. The berium wore off and he stopped again. We went back to the vet, did more test and then got referred to the internal med doctors.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Now I'm real confused? The kennel did a barium test on him? And xrays? Or rather, had it done during the 4 days he was there? Why in the world would they do that? It's real normal for dogs not to eat for a couple of days while they're being boarded, happens all the time. Did they see other symptoms in him? He's been home since Jan. 9th, and hasn't eaten for 6 weeks now?
> I'm sorry, I'm not understanding this at all??


I agree. I think the kennel may know more about this then they are letting on. I suspect something happened which is why they gave him the barium and x-ray. Perhaps they are avoiding a lawsuit??? Hope he comes good soon and you get some answers.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I hope they have the right dog........just a out there left field thought....

But it's high time to have a serious chat with the kennel as to what the H went on day by day while you were gone.
I also find it odd they didn't contact you when something wasnt right. 
I get a routeen daily call from Morris Animal Inn here in NJ when Piper or Dudley are there.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

WLR said:


> I hope they have the right dog........just a out there left field thought....


Gosh, I thought of this too


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

I am sorry if this is confusing, it is for us also. I do appreciate everyones concern and advice. Let me try this again because I really hope that someone out there might have an answer: We boarded him 8-11 January 2009. My husband brought him home and I noticed small changes in him, i.e. in his face and when I walked over to greet him and pet him. That is when I noticed his coat felt really strange. I questioned my husband about the grooming and he said "yes" he was groomed. Days went by (in total about two weeks) when we noticed him sitting more, eating less and less energy (he is usually very insistent that someone pet his paw or scratch his ears or something involving touching him). He was no longer giving us his paw to petor playing tug of war, instead he would go sit in a corner. What really had us confused was that he still ate (somewhat), drank, walked fine, and played on ocassion. We just thought maybe he was upset because we boarded him and we really paid extra, extra attention to him. At the end of the two weeks, he stopped eating for three days and then we went to the vet (the same people that boarded him). They ran myraid of test, including the Berium to check for blockage. We took him home and he did fine for about 4 or 5 days; he ate chicken and rice, drank and seemed to be getting better. On the 6th day, he stopped eating again and after 2 days of no eating we took him back. They ran more test, including rerunning tests and still nothing. We were then referred to internal med, they ran more test and still no answers. They are urging us to do a biopsy on his spleen, lymph nodes and intestines because they appeared thick or inflammed. We are reluctant because his energy level is getting better everyday and his face is looking better but his appetite has us worried. Today is 11 days with little to know food. By little food, I mean 3-4 droppers full of protien mix, 2 tablespoons of rice dream frozen desert and a tiny bit (less than quarter cup) of hamburger/rice mix. 

Today, we have switched to Peptol bismol (to combat runny stool and upset stomach) and he ate about 3/4 cup of turkey mush. We are using honey to combat hypoglycemia (sp ?). I am on my way out to pick up an electrolyte drink and acidophilus.


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

SoGolden said:


> I saw Victoria Stilwell (It's me or the Dog show) warm up canned food in a skillet. The dog on the show could NOT resist that meal!


 I will try that right now, thanks.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi...I'm so sorry to hear about your troubles....you've gotten a lot of good advice...the two things I would be concerned about if it were my dog would be exposure to some kind of viral infection within the kennel or if he got into something there. A cleaning agent, or disinfectant. Can your vet to a toxicology screen perhaps? You're definitely doing the right thing to get pedialyte into him and keep trying to feed a meat mush.

I hope you find the answers...keep us posted


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Withane*

Withane

Please keep us posted. How old is your baby?


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey...I just thought of something else. My little Yorkie (since passed) got very sick a few years ago. We had no idea what happened, fine one day, not the next. We went to the vet, did all the tests and her levels were off the chart. Everything was shutting down but they could find no cause. The answer according to the vet was to flush out her system on IV'S and rid her of whatever toxin she must have gotten into. She was on IV'S for 5 days and she slowly got better and came around. Just a thought.....


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

SoGolden said:


> I saw Victoria Stilwell (It's me or the Dog show) warm up canned food in a skillet. The dog on the show could NOT resist that meal!


 He ate, he ate, he ate!!!! Not a lot but about 1/4 cup, which for him is out-a-sight!!! Thank you so very much for that tip.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah! As long as he likes its keep doing it! Prayers are coming from Pa.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness he ate. Now hopefully he will keep it down. Has he had a bath since he got home? You might give him another one if not, maybe there is something in the shampoo that is bothering his system. 

Just thought of something? Somebody mentioned maybe it is a different dog. Is your dog microchipped? Have them scan him. I dont know why but I thought of that couple that got someone elses dog when they picked him up at the kennel. Probably not but better safe than sorry. He just sound like he is a different dog, with the coat difference, acting different, not wanting to eat.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I thought about it not being your dog too..I would check into that, that might explain his behavior...its worth a try. Poor guy...


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

amy22 said:


> I thought about it not being your dog too..I would check into that, that might explain his behavior...its worth a try. Poor guy...


My baby boy has an old scar on his rear paw that distinguishes him from other dogs. Thank goodness, I had to think about that one for a minute.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, it makes much more sense now. If I'm reading this right, he was at the kennel for 4 days and came home seeming not quite right. It got worse as the time went on. Then he stopped eating, so you went for tests. He seemed to get better, but then got worse again so you went back for more tests and saw a specialist. 
Now as I'm reading this, it says that the tests AREN'T all normal. His spleen, lymph nodes, and intestines appear to be thickened or inflammed on what I'm guessing is the ultrasound?
Do I have that figured out?
Based on that, if it were my dog, I'd have the biopsies done. That's not normal, and something is going on with the dog. Enticing him to eat things by making the food more and more attractive isn't going to solve the underlying problem and may only delay finding the underlying cause. 
The inflammation that they're talking about, along with his symptoms, is suggestive of lymphoma, which is probably why they are suggesting the biopsy. FWIW, here are the symptoms of lymphoma in the gastrointestinal tract of dogs:
"...For lymphoma that occurs in the stomach or intestines, the dog patient may show signs that are typical of gastrointestinal problems, such as: 


<LI class=custom>vomiting; <LI class=custom>diarrhea; <LI class=custom>appetite loss; <LI class=custom>weight loss; 
lethargy..."
I don't mean to scare you, but it's something you need to be aware of because it's sadly too common in our breed. I can only offer my opinion, but if it were me, I"d have it done. 





withane said:


> I am sorry if this is confusing, it is for us also. I do appreciate everyones concern and advice. Let me try this again because I really hope that someone out there might have an answer: We boarded him 8-11 January 2009. My husband brought him home and I noticed small changes in him, i.e. in his face and when I walked over to greet him and pet him. That is when I noticed his coat felt really strange. I questioned my husband about the grooming and he said "yes" he was groomed. Days went by (in total about two weeks) when we noticed him sitting more, eating less and less energy (he is usually very insistent that someone pet his paw or scratch his ears or something involving touching him). He was no longer giving us his paw to petor playing tug of war, instead he would go sit in a corner. What really had us confused was that he still ate (somewhat), drank, walked fine, and played on ocassion. We just thought maybe he was upset because we boarded him and we really paid extra, extra attention to him. At the end of the two weeks, he stopped eating for three days and then we went to the vet (the same people that boarded him). They ran myraid of test, including the Berium to check for blockage. We took him home and he did fine for about 4 or 5 days; he ate chicken and rice, drank and seemed to be getting better. On the 6th day, he stopped eating again and after 2 days of no eating we took him back. They ran more test, including rerunning tests and still nothing. We were then referred to internal med, they ran more test and still no answers. They are urging us to do a biopsy on his spleen, lymph nodes and intestines because they appeared thick or inflammed. We are reluctant because his energy level is getting better everyday and his face is looking better but his appetite has us worried. Today is 11 days with little to know food. By little food, I mean 3-4 droppers full of protien mix, 2 tablespoons of rice dream frozen desert and a tiny bit (less than quarter cup) of hamburger/rice mix.
> 
> Today, we have switched to Peptol bismol (to combat runny stool and upset stomach) and he ate about 3/4 cup of turkey mush. We are using honey to combat hypoglycemia (sp ?). I am on my way out to pick up an electrolyte drink and acidophilus.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

After reading the story again and finally understanding the time line, I would have the biopsies done too. Something isn't right with your dog. Unless he gets dramatically better in the next day or so, you need to find out what is going on. Someone suggested earlier a vet teaching hospital, if it were my dog and I had one available, I would be there tomorrow. Let's hope you can get to the bottom of this. 11 days without measurable food is a very long time.


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

We are going tomorrow to seek a second opinion. I think the unbiased opinions you all have offered will propably send us in that direction. We have been thinking about all that has happened and know we need to seek a clean bill of health, we were just really scared to put him under additional stress right in the middle of this situation. He is better today and has eaten three small meals (real meals). Thank God. I will keep you all posted and again, thank you so much for everything. Please keep praying.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Please keep us posted and you all continue to be in my prayers...


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes you are correct regarding the ultrasound. My husband and I discussed this at 3 a.m. and know we need to follow up. I think we are at the point where we do not trust the vet or critical care doctor based on certain things that have gone on. It seems like somethings would have been obvious given the situation and yet they were never provided as options or things that might be helpful.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

withane said:


> Yes you are correct regarding the ultrasound. My husband and I discussed this at 3 a.m. and know we need to follow up. I think we are at the point where we do not trust the vet or critical care doctor based on certain things that have gone on. It seems like somethings would have been obvious given the situation and yet they were never provided as options or things that might be helpful.



Sorry sorry you have gone through all of this


----------



## withane (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here is an update on Napoleon. We had an appt this morning to get a second opinion with another highly recommended vet. After going over all the results of test performed and my journal, the vet seemed to be leaning toward biopsy also. She questioned several times whether a fecal test had ruled out Giardia. We were sure the answer was yes but could not find the test. So, she performed her own test and the test came back positive for Giardia and Campylobacter. Such a simple twenty dollar test Whether this is the answer to all that ailes him, we are not sure but curing both are steps in the right direction. He did pretty good yesterday but today not so much. We will keep you updated.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am praying that is what it is. Fingers crossed.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I hope thats all it is! Misty just got over Giardia...she just needed antibiotics and some onther pill...I dont know what Campylobacter is...but im sure your dog doesnt need surgery for it. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is what I found on campylobacter. I hadnt ever heard of it and learned something new. Hopefully this is what his problem is and he can get back on the road to recovery. 


*Campylobacter Infection and Animals* *What is Campylobacter infection (campylobacteriosis)?*​*Important Tip! *​*Protect yourself against getting **[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-2]Campylobacter**[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]* from animals. Simply wash your hands with running water and soap after any contact with animals and animal feces (stool).
*
Campylobacteriosis is a bacterial disease caused by _Campylobacter jejuni _or _Campylobacter coli_. _Campylobacter_ usually causes a mild to severe infection of the gastrointestinal system, including watery or bloody diarrhea, fever, abdominal cramps, nausea, and vomiting. A rare complication of _Campylobacter_ infection is Guillain-Barre syndrome, a nervous system disease that occurs approximately 2 weeks after the initial illness develops. 
*Can animals transmit Campylobacter to me?*​







Sometimes, yes, animals can spread _Campylobacter_ to humans. Most people get campylobacteriosis from contaminated food. However, animals can have _Campylobacter_ in their feces (stool). If people touch contaminated feces, they can get sick. Animals that may carry _Campylobacter_ in their feces include farm animals, cats, and dogs. Animals do not have to be ill to pass _Campylobacter_ to humans. People with compromised immune systems, including those undergoing treatments for cancer, organ transplant patients, and people with HIV/AIDS, have a higher risk than others of getting _Campylobacter_ infection from food and animals. 
*Campylobacter jujuni*​ *
How do I reduce my risk of getting Campylobacter infection from animals?*​
After contact with animals and animal feces, wash your hands thoroughly with running water and soap. 
If you are immunocompromised and are getting a new pet, avoid farm animals, cats, and dogs with diarrhea. 
If your dog or cat has diarrhea, talk to your veterinarian. 
If you develop symptoms, including diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal cramps, and/or nausea, contact your physician. Be sure to inform him or her of your pet and if it is ill. 
If you are immunocompromised, be extra cautious around farm animals and their environment. 
*How can I find out more about campylobacteriosis?* 
Please read CDC's general fact sheets on _Campylobacter_ infections, including frequently asked questions and technical information.​


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Gosh..it would be good if thats what the poor dog has...its better than exploritory surrgery...dont you think??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope it is Giardia and Campylobacter and a fully recovery is in the future.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad you seem to be finally on the right track. I'll be saying my prayers that you've found the answer to his ills and he can get back on the path to good health.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

withane said:


> Hi everyone,
> So, she performed her own test and the test came back positive for Giardia and Campylobacter. Such a simple twenty dollar test Whether this is the answer to all that ailes him, we are not sure but curing both are steps in the right direction.


Okay, you are great owners, proactive and persistent. Congratulations on following your instincts. Hopefully a big dose of Flagyl will start helping!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Withane*

Withane:

Anymore news on Napoleon. You're in my prayers.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope it was just the Giardia and that it's clearing up now with treatment!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope Napoleon is doing well on his treatment now and on the road to recovery.


----------



## PriyaKarthik (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, My golden retriever pup (english cream) ALLAN is about 70 days old. Now we are giving ROYAL CANIN MOTHER AND BABY STATER. But he's not eating that food. But he love icecream and chewing stick, pedigree chunks...
Can anyone suggest me the best way to my ALLAN to eat his food....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

PriyaKarthik said:


> Hi, My golden retriever pup (english cream) ALLAN is about 70 days old. Now we are giving ROYAL CANIN MOTHER AND BABY STATER. But he's not eating that food. But he love icecream and chewing stick, pedigree chunks...
> Can anyone suggest me the best way to my ALLAN to eat his food....


Hi and welcome to the forum, even under these circumstances. 
This is a really old thread and I think you might get more responses if you started your own thread to ask your questions.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

PriyaKarthik said:


> Hi, My golden retriever pup (english cream) ALLAN is about 70 days old. Now we are giving ROYAL CANIN MOTHER AND BABY STATER. But he's not eating that food. But he love icecream and chewing stick, pedigree chunks...
> Can anyone suggest me the best way to my ALLAN to eat his food....


Welcome to the Forum!

This is probably a good place to ask questions about how to get Allan to eat: Golden Retriever Puppy (up to 1 year) - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums.

To start a new thread, go to that page and click the "NEW THREAD" button in the upper left, just above the orange bar that says "Threads in the Forum." That will take you to a screen where you can enter a thread title, which should say something about what you want to know. Then you can describe the situation in the post itself.

Good luck with getting your boy to eat the healthy food! :wave:


----------

